# CC Crappie Late Fall Spawn ?



## brandonw (Jun 24, 2015)

Yes, you read that title correctly.. I cleaned the 4 crappie I caught from CC Friday and got a little surprise. Eggs! And not just a single fish; 3 of the 4 had’m. 

Now I’ve read articles and threads of people talking about a double crappie spawn (spring and fall) but most ended with the author being torn a new one. Interested to hear your inputs. I caught these fish on the bottom in 10’ of water. Water temp was 48*F.


----------



## linebacker43 (Aug 3, 2009)

I would think they are just starting to develop for next spring? I'm sure someone with more experience will chime in. There doesn't seem to be much of a egg sack there, that's why I would say just starting.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

development for spring


----------



## brandonw (Jun 24, 2015)

Makes perfect sense. Thanks


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

X3


----------



## fishnisfun (Apr 16, 2012)

linebacker43 said:


> I would think they are just starting to develop for next spring? I'm sure someone with more experience will chime in. There doesn't seem to be much of a egg sack there, that's why I would say just starting.


What you are seeing is what is known as the false spawn. Crappie go through the same hormonal changes in the Fall as they do in the Spring. Difference is water temperature. In Spring, water is cold getting warmer. As water warms, the females start to develop eggs until the water temperature achieves 60-65 degrees, when they lay the eggs. In the Fall, the same thing happens as far as hormonal changes, the females develop eggs as water temperature falls into the 55-45 degree range. The major difference is the water in warm getting colder. So, eggs will not continue to develop and water temperature is going down. The females actually re absorb the eggs into their body until the cycle starts again in the Spring. Hope this helps.


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

fishnisfun said:


> What you are seeing is what is known as the false spawn. Crappie go through the same hormonal changes in the Fall as they do in the Spring. Difference is water temperature. In Spring, water is cold getting warmer. As water warms, the females start to develop eggs until the water temperature achieves 60-65 degrees, when they lay the eggs. In the Fall, the same thing happens as far as hormonal changes, the females develop eggs as water temperature falls into the 55-45 degree range. The major difference is the water in warm getting colder. So, eggs will not continue to develop and water temperature is going down. The females actually re absorb the eggs into their body until the cycle starts again in the Spring. Hope this helps.


Dont the egg sacks get bright yellow and develop red veins right before they spawn?


----------



## fishnisfun (Apr 16, 2012)

Tom 513 said:


> Dont the egg sacks get bright yellow and develop red veins right before they spawn?


Yes, that is true. The veins in the egg sack will become very bright, the color will become bright yellow, and the eggs themselves will be very loose, almost a sandy texture before the females drop them in nests. Obviously, this only happens in Spring.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

brandon ,crappies can be caught with eggs in them all year round


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

Crappies spawning more then once a year is a debatable topic, some southern fisherman will tell you its is possible, I believe it could be possible in a climate with a long growing season for lack of a better word, I know My wife and I are going to Florida in Jan for a couple weeks to fish crappie and I've talked to more then one person that told me they will me spawning in Jan also.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Developing eggs for next year. Caught some perch and walleye on Lake Erie a couple weeks back that were developing eggs for the spring drop.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

fishnisfun said:


> What you are seeing is what is known as the false spawn. Crappie go through the same hormonal changes in the Fall as they do in the Spring. Difference is water temperature. In Spring, water is cold getting warmer. As water warms, the females start to develop eggs until the water temperature achieves 60-65 degrees, when they lay the eggs. In the Fall, the same thing happens as far as hormonal changes, the females develop eggs as water temperature falls into the 55-45 degree range. The major difference is the water in warm getting colder. So, eggs will not continue to develop and water temperature is going down. The females actually re absorb the eggs into their body until the cycle starts again in the Spring. Hope this helps.


I dont think this is to accurate. I start seeing egg sacks in them in august when temps are high 70s low 80s an watch them continue to get bigger as it gets closer to spring and spawn time. 
They are gorging rigjt now in order to keep those eggs healthy. 
Once spring comes an the fish doesnt feel conditions are right bye early summer ut may absorb its eggs.
If crappie where to spawn in the fall thete would not be any chance for the young to survive. Maybe down south but not up here.


----------



## fishnisfun (Apr 16, 2012)

All of the information I have been relating on this blog is from the book "Crappie Wisdom", published by InFisherman. This is one of the most in depth, detailed books on crappie fishing I have found. I realize folks have different opinions/beliefs. I am just offering up info from the book. Not saying everything in the book is fact or accurate for this part of the country. Just trying to be helpful.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

fishnisfun said:


> All of the information I have been relating on this blog is from the book "Crappie Wisdom", published by InFisherman. This is one of the most in depth, detailed books on crappie fishing I have found. I realize folks have different opinions/beliefs. I am just offering up info from the book. Not saying everything in the book is fact or accurate for this part of the country. Just trying to be helpful.


I will have to look up the artical,an your contribution is appreciated.....
I just happen to dis-agree with it. My statements are based on what ive expeienced.....
Next year pay close attention starting mid-late summer and will notice small egg sacks forming,then watch them grow as the winter goes on into spring. 
Ive notived the exact same in walleye an saugeyes as well.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

I caught some crappie at EF yesterday that had small egg sacks developing.


Saugeyefisher said:


> and watch them continue to get bigger as it gets closer to spring and spawn time.


I pretty much observe this same thing. Eggs develop from late summer/early fall one year for the next years spring spawn. That whole false spawn theory doesn't make any sense to me at all.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Tom 513 said:


> Crappies spawning more then once a year is a debatable topic, some southern fisherman will tell you its is possible, I believe it could be possible in a climate with a long growing season for lack of a better word, I know My wife and I are going to Florida in Jan for a couple weeks to fish crappie and I've talked to more then one person that told me they will me spawning in Jan also.


That is the correct timing for the extreme south crappie to spawn, Texas to Florida, late Jan into February,based upon water temp, but they don't spawn again in May or June or any other month throughout the year. The spawn is timed (Mother Nature) to utilize available food sources for the fry to survive..

In my pond the bluegill do spawn more than once but the crappie do not.


----------



## Bob Owens (Mar 27, 2016)

I have caught a lot crappie at CJ the last two summers in August that had eggs in them. They were pale yellow though.


----------

